
Learning from Hacker News’ “Detox” Experiment - jdp23
https://medium.com/a-change-is-coming/learning-from-hacker-news-political-detox-experiment-996db0187c35
======
epalmer
I guess I was hiding under a rock. I did not see the original post nor the
comment that ended the experiment. But I can go days without looking at HN. I
try not let is be days but life gets in the way.

I like the mostly reflective ability of HN users to analyze the situations.
Very metacognition like. My opinion is that HN is better than many forums
anyway.

